
CITA 712: Update on LIGO's Search for Gravitational Waves - jakeogh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGqZZthc_l4
======
jakeogh
CITA is a internet gem. I had no idea that LIGO's lasers are running at 100kW
on the way to 1MW! CW! Given how "slow" these events happen, I wonder if they
could increase the laser power when a detection trigger happens (ms before the
main event).

CITA 638: Black Hole Battery:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp4JrbpBvWc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp4JrbpBvWc)

CITA 230: Electroweak stars: Electroweak Matter Destruction as Exotic Stellar
Engine:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJauOFbsom8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJauOFbsom8)

